# mod_gzip im Board



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

Ich setze seit einigen Tagen hier im Board das mod_gzip für den Apache ein, das die Daten vor der Übertragung dynamisch komprimiert.
Sind irgendwelche Veränderungen aufgefallen?
Evtl. schnellerer Seitenaufbau?
Zumindest konnte ich damit den Traffic halbieren.


----------



## technofreak (20 November 2002)

Bei mir ist der Seitenaufbau wenig verändert, werd es mal bei einem normalen 
ISDN Anschluß testen. 
Gruß
tf


----------



## technofreak (20 November 2002)

Nachtrag: Es passiert mit immer wieder , wenn ich im Forum zu einem andern Thema wechseln will
oder zur Übersicht, daß es dann klemmt. Wenn ich dann reload drücke, kommt die Seite
dann meistens sehr schnell.


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

Mit welchem Browser?


----------



## technofreak (20 November 2002)

Mozilla 1.1 , weißt du doch


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

Ich hab hier aktuell nur einen Firewall-Zugang von der Firma aus. Da gibts nur IE und Mozilla unter SuSE 8.1.
Zudem weiß man nicht, was letztendlich hängt. Ich sehe da nur die Chance, mir das am Sonntag mal anzuschauen.


----------



## SprMa (20 November 2002)

Bei mir gab es bislang keine Probleme mit keinem Browser bei DSL. Lediglich einmal war ein Artikel nicht erreichbar, obwohl er auf der index als Link hinterlegt war.


Matthias


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

Das kann aber auch an einem falschen Artikelindex gelegen haben. Zeitweise gabs damit Probleme.


----------



## Devilfrank (20 November 2002)

Bei mir funzt es. W2k+IE6&DSL


Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

Und wie?

[ ] Schneller
[ ] Langsamer
[ ] Kein Unterschied
[ ] Worum gehts eigentlich?


----------



## SprMa (20 November 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> [ ] Schneller
> [ ] Langsamer
> [X] Kein Unterschied
> [ ] Worum gehts eigentlich?



Kann aber auch an DSL liegen. Da ist der Unterschied bei der geringen zu übertragenden Datenmenge eher marginal.


Matthias


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

Ich muß da mal ein Log mitlaufen lassen, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.
Da die Datenmenge sich signifikant verringert hat (zu Lasten der Ausführung von [email protected]  ) muß es ja fast schneller gehen - wobei die grundsätzliche Frage dann ist ob speziell bei DSL der Zeitgewinn während der Übertragung durch die erforderlichen (De)Komprimierung aufgefressen wird.


----------



## Devilfrank (20 November 2002)

So ist dat. Ich kann es echt auch nicht sagen. Ging vorher schnell, geht jetzt schnell. Jetzt schneller? Vielleicht 1,348ms - ist mit blossem Auge schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

Das Forum hier ist ja - weil nicht sehr trafficlastig - nur der erste Schritt. Interessant wirds vor allem für dialerhilfe.de und computerbetrug.de.
Durch die komprimierte Übertragung sollte sich das Volumen auf ca. die Hälfte drücken lassen was sich dann natürlich wieder auf die Kosten auswirkt. Aktuell habe ich zwar keinen akuten Handlungsbedarf, wenn es aber erst mal so weit ist, dann ists zu spät.
Lieber vorbeugen als sich auf die Schuhe kotzen...


----------



## technofreak (20 November 2002)

Bin jetzt auf einem ganz normalen ISDN Zugang und da scheint es schneller 
mit dem Seitenaufbau zu gehen als bisher. 
tf

Nachtrag: bin jetzt mal ein bißchen hin und hergesprungen auf den Seiten, es geht bedeutend
schneller als bisher, vor allem bereits nach kurzer Zeit kann ich jetzt die Seite schon sehen 
auch wenn der Download noch nicht fertig ist (Fortschrittsbalken)


----------



## DieBorg (20 November 2002)

Irgendwie abe ich oft Fehlerhafte Darstellungen der Bilder beziehungsweise der Icons :cry2: 

Aberansonsten ist alles eigentlich sehr super gemacht. :thumb:


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Bin jetzt auf einem ganz normalen ISDN Zugang und da scheint es schneller mit dem Seitenaufbau zu gehen als bisher.


Würde sich mit den Erwartungen decken...


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

DieBorg schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie abe ich oft Fehlerhafte Darstellungen der Bilder beziehungsweise der Icons :cry2:


Kannst Du das mal näher erklären?


----------



## DieBorg (20 November 2002)

Ja gerne bin mit Internet Explorer 6 aktuellste version.
Via DSL drin die übertragung ist langsamer als bei anderen Foren in denen das Gleiche Sktipt verwendet wird und eine Rheihe der Grafischen Darstellungen werden nicht geladen. Erst wenn auch nicht wenn ich auf Aktualisiren gehe. Dargestellt werden Sie erst wen ich sie einzel Aktualliesiere. Besonders stark tritt das Problem bei den Emticons auf dort wird nur etwa die hälfte angezeigt.

Ich hoffe Du kannst hiermit etwas anfangen.


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

Anfangen kann ich damit aktuell nichts, da ich das Problem bislang nicht reproduzieren kann.
Ich bleib mal dran...


----------



## virenscanner (20 November 2002)

@DieBorg

Ist bei Dir zufällig ein Proxy dazwischen?


----------



## DieBorg (20 November 2002)

Es gibt ja auch wichtigere Probleme, schieben wir es einfach auf M$ und assimilieren wir Bill Gates.


----------



## DieBorg (20 November 2002)

ja warum ? was bedeutet diese Frage ?


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2002)

DieBorg schrieb:
			
		

> ja warum ? was bedeutet diese Frage ?


*???*


----------



## virenscanner (20 November 2002)

Nun, wenn ich über Proxy hier bin, habe ich ebenfalls dieses Problem.
Ohne Proxy (wie z.B.  jetzt) tritt das Phänomen nicht auf, es wird problemlos alles geladen. 

Darum die Frage. Allerdings weiß auch ich noch nicht, *warum* das Problem mit Proxy auftaucht.


----------



## DieBorg (20 November 2002)

Na das würde mich ja nun aber wirklich einmal Interresieren wo finde ich jetzt wenn der mir das erklären wird ?


----------



## virenscanner (20 November 2002)

@Heiko

Nachtrag zu meinem Posting von eben: Das Problem trat auch *vor*  Deiner Änderung (Komprimieren) immer auf, wenn ich über Proxy im Forum war.


----------



## virenscanner (21 November 2002)

Mit Mozilla 1.2 beta geht es auch mit Proxy problemlos ... :crazy: 

IE 5.0 und IE 6.0 über Proxy  haben Probleme...


----------



## Heiko (21 November 2002)

Wunderbar.
Laß mich raten: MS Proxy 2.0 oder ISAS ?
Richtig?


----------



## DieBorg (21 November 2002)

Ich frage ja nur ungerne ganz einfach nur Dumm aber warum macht das ganze mit Proxi schwierigkeiten


----------



## Heiko (21 November 2002)

Das ist eine gute, ja geradezu berechtigte Frage...


----------



## virenscanner (21 November 2002)

@DieBorg

Ich weiß es nicht....
Aber Du kannst ja mal Mozilla installieren und schauen, ob auch bei Dir durch Mozilla die Probleme verschwinden.

@Heiko
MSProxy 2.0  trifft's


----------



## Heiko (21 November 2002)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> @Heiko
> MSProxy 2.0  trifft's


Dat Ding is Mist.


----------



## DieBorg (21 November 2002)

Bleibt aber immer noch die frage warum es nur in diesem Forum so ist und in anderen Foren die das gleiche Skript verwenden nicht?


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2002)

Hi,

Warum nehmt ihr nicht Beonex, da gibt´s die Probleme nicht !

Captain Picard


----------



## virenscanner (21 November 2002)

@Captain Picard


> Warum nehmt ihr nicht Beonex, da gibt´s die Probleme nicht !


Hast Du auch schon versucht, über MSProxy 2.0 hier auf' das Forum zuzugreifen?


----------



## Heiko (21 November 2002)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du auch schon versucht, über MSProxy 2.0 hier auf' das Forum zuzugreifen?


Man muß sich nicht unbedingt in die Kniescheibe schießen um zu wissen, dass das weh tut...


----------



## virenscanner (22 November 2002)

> Man muß sich nicht unbedingt in die Kniescheibe schießen um zu wissen, dass das weh tut...


 

Aber mir ging es eher um die Frage, ob *tatsächlich* dieses MS Proxy-Problem beim Einsatz von Beonex nicht auftritt.

IE  -> Problem
Mozille -> OK
Beonex -> ?????


----------



## Heiko (24 November 2002)

Da hilft nur eines: testen...


----------



## Heiko (29 Dezember 2002)

@virenscanner:
kam bei dem Test noch was raus?


----------



## virenscanner (29 Dezember 2002)

Sorry, ich habe das nicht getestet (und kann das auch leider nicht so einfach testen)
Ich dachte, dass würde "Captain Picard" übernehmen, da von ihm ja die (geprüfte?) Aussage kam, dass es mit Beonex diese Probleme nicht gäbe.


----------

